

Touchscreen analysis shows iPhone accuracy lead over Droid - tmm1
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/01/11/touchscreen_analysis_shows_iphone_accuracy_lead_over_droid.html

======
sid-
I wonder if this is related to the version of the Android OS these devices are
running ? The article does not mention that.

